# Mini Nubians



## Stardance (Dec 31, 2011)

Are mini Nubians as loud as regular Nubians?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It probably just depends. I've seen quiet Nubians...i've seen loud Nubians...i've seen quiet Nigerians...and i've seen loud Nigerians. I've noticed some goats just like to talk more than others...regardless of breed. I don't have mini Nubians so I couldn't tell ya for sure though.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

My luck I picked up a mini Nubian gal who I can only describe as having the loudest/strangest sounding voice of any farm animal I've ever heard. If I were walking in the woods at night and heard her sound I would run for my life!

And of course she is a natural watch dog, so anything moves around the place she screams her head off.

Bringing her home was the best part, Had her in back of truck (secured) and it sounded like a bloody massacre was happening back there, I literally kept one finger in alternating ears as it was making them ring. I'm very surprised I didn't have the law enforcement called to see what was going on! 

But her son is very quiet and has a normal Baaaaa. Sounds nothing like his mother (and you don't know how happy that makes me!).


----------



## Stardance (Dec 31, 2011)

I was trying to get a registered herd of Nubian together after almost all my rescues found homes. The one that broke the deal for me was bringing one doe home, I had afew people stop me and ask if I was ok. She was in the back of the truck in a dog kennel screaming so loud the people in the car's ahead of us thought we where screaming for help. :doh: I figured she was just alittle stressed from the move. When I got her home she scream all day and all night. (I'm still wondering when she slept) By the next morning she had EVERYONE screaming bloody murder. :angry: It wasnt just alittle baah, all 5 where screaming like in a panic. Of course I run out to see whats wrong and nothing is out of place. I fed everyone then whent in to eat myself, I look out the window and there go's new girl, she cleared the fence. None of my other doe's could, not for a lack of trying at times when the stay dogs spooks them. I Had to bring her back and ended up selling all the Nubians exept one and switching to Nigerians. That was the worse experience i've had with a goat in a years time so far. Between the stress she put on the other 4 does, the no sleep, then jumping the fence and refusing to let me get close to her. Had to call my mom to help me catch her. I am still trying to figure out how she got over that fence. onder: I love my Nigerians, they like to talk to me too but they are not nearly as wild as the Nubians IOM. Even the 2 extreamly wild doe's I got will now come up to me and put there head on my lap to be loved on. They dont run around the pen like they have lost there mind but each has there own funny personality. :lovey: I was going to try mini Nubians but decied against it.


----------

